

Announcing our pricing (including consulting rates) - dorkitude
https://keen.io/pricing

======
orangethirty
The ramp from free to paying customer is too high. Either remove the free plan
or add a lower bracket. The way you priced things is cute, but shows that
these are numbers that you made up. People might look at them and question
you, your business, and the value you provide. The standard pricing model [1]
works. Stick to it.

[1] - Use .99, .97, or .95 instead of whole numbers. Use odd numbers. Example:
127.99 or 129.99 for your lowest plan.

.99 is for regular prices. .97 is for lowered prices (but still considered
regular). .95 is for promotional prices. Special prices may include either,
but are ruled by different pricing options.

Edit:

Don't take my word for it and test it.

~~~
doktrin
> _The way you priced things is cute, but shows that these are numbers that
> you made up_

What it sounds like you're driving toward is better documenting the rationale
behind the cost. To my untrained eye, the costs scaled with usage in a fairly
familiar pattern.

What would you do to better illustrate the logic behind a pricing structure?

> _The standard pricing model [1] works. Stick to it. [1] - Use .99, .97, or
> .95 instead of whole numbers. Use odd numbers. Example: 127.99 or 129.99 for
> your lowest plan._

When I see "x.99" prices I always think "annoying gimmick" and typically
associate it with low cost consumer goods.

Is there any evidence this type of pricing is appropriate for B2B products?

~~~
ckluis
I was just thinking that consumers of B2B products aren't as easily influenced
with pricing gimmicks.

------
juskrey
For me personally, "128, 256, 768, 2048" pattern looks like a product of
nerdiness to the prejudice of real value. And, since real value is likely to
be less that nerdic numbers, I instantly feel cheated by looking onto these
rates.

------
ElCapitanMarkla
Your pricing worries me. It looks like you have just made the numbers up and
don't know what your costs are.

I feel the starting price is fairly high but that's not to say it won't work
for you.

~~~
teraflop
I've seen a lot of comments to this effect, and I don't get it. Just to pick
an example more or less at random, Mixpanel's prices [1] are all multiples of
$50; how is that any less arbitrary than using multiples of $128?

[1] <https://mixpanel.com/pricing/>

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
For me, I don't mind their pricing because it doesn't look gimmicky. I like
the idea of using the 128,256,etc as the pricing model but I don't agree with
it in practice.

------
stormental
Love the 128, 256, 768, 2048 prices :)

------
thetrumanshow
Your rate looks arbitrary enough that it flipped my "this must be
algorithmic!" flag. But, its probably not.

Even if its not, it would be cool to hang a shingle as a consultant and have a
variable rate based on how much work is in the pipeline. This would be an
awesome visual and may actually help choose the optimum hourly rate over the
long term.

Edit: hah, just saw the pattern. Still, interesting idea you piqued there.
Surely it must have been done somewhere.

------
dorkitude
We'd love your feedback on consulting as a piece of our business model.

The main reason we're doing it is to put our customers at ease while we
continue learning, not because we want it to remain a substantive part of our
revenue at scale (because the linear opex is unattractive to us as
businesspeople)

~~~
ckluis
Basing an API off a new company is scary. Especially for the Enterprise &
Custom levels. Do you offer some sort of source code guarantee?

~~~
dorkitude
Totally understand that.

Q: What do you mean by source code guarantee?

~~~
kevinpfab
Often times, particularly in enterprise software, part of the terms of a deal
include a "source code escrow" clause. This means that if you go out of
business, the customer with this term gets your platform's source code
released to them so their investment into your technology doesn't implode
completely.

~~~
mwetzler
Gotcha. Thanks pfab!

